# Huge Crappie Day Pics



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

I didn't have hope for catching to many crappie in Pymy today because it was east wind (east makes least) and drizzle all morning (cold feeling). But I went anyway and I am glad I did. It was one of those days we all hope for.

I caught well over 100 crappie and 30 bluegills.

I don't keep bluegills and I have a self imposed crappie size limit of 11 inches. Anything less than 11 goes back to the water to get bigger.

I kept 44 fish.

6 were 11 to 12 inches

30 were 13 inches or greater

8 were 14 inches or greater

Biggggg Fillets!


Anyway. The Black Crappie spawn is just starting. Boys are putting on there tuxedos and making beds.

Temps are 55 degrees in the bays.

Fish were very particular. You had to cast dead on them with no action or retrieve. I lost 30 jig heads or more keeping it close to structure. Many more crappie lost to digging under structure.

Get on those underwater limbs along banks with deeper water near by.

Jigs with red and chartreuse dominated. No minnows.

Linesville Stumps area is where I am fishing. Now go get em friends.


D


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Very nice congrats on some true slabs. Great report


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Awesome! Very nice! You gotta love these kinda days


----------



## B-Dub- (Apr 12, 2014)

JimmyC said:


> Awesome! Very nice! You gotta love these kinda days


Really good job. Im hoping to run into some crappie soon....!:F


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats a whole lot of inches in Crappie! Eatin good, congrats


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats Doug! Love them Pymi slabs! Fished it for the first time last year and couldn't believe the size of them. Had a couple days just like this camping at bayshore last year. Was supposed to go this weekend but started a new job Hope to get out there soon though. I hear the walleye bite has been good too!


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Isn't the limit 30?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

legendaryyaj said:


> Isn't the limit 30?


No limit at Pymatuning... that lake has all its own regs.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

buckzye11 said:


> No limit at Pymatuning... that lake has all its own regs.


Let's make a trip!


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy crappie!


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks guy's. My fingers are bleeding. Next time I will wear gloves...lol

I can't wait till next week when water temps rise and we can slowly backtroll the stumps in 8' of water. Feeling that thump is a blast.


D


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Awesome lengths on NE crappies! Seems that lake produces some hawgs in various species! How big were the gills??


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> Awesome lengths on NE crappies! Seems that lake produces some hawgs in various species! How big were the gills??



Good size. Whats weird is I usually don't catch gills with big crappie. But this weird weather.....................you never know.


D


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Wow and all these years I was just keeping 30. Oh well, more than enough to clean anyway. Nice haul! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the nice SLAB pics Big Doug,,,,

2 of my friends were very near you, & did the same thing 
sept they were using slipbobbers 2' deep & fatheads.
They never caught so many HUGE SLABS! 11" UP.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

WOW! Awesome catch! And all on artificial tubes too! I wouldn't think a crappie would bite a tube that was just sitting there under a bobber!

It seems like the biggest ones always spawn first. Wish I was on a lake today!


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

bdawg said:


> WOW! Awesome catch! And all on artificial tubes too! I wouldn't think a crappie would bite a tube that was just sitting there under a bobber!
> 
> It seems like the biggest ones always spawn first. Wish I was on a lake today!


I use tubes under bobber all the time. That jig is still moving with tiny ripples.

I try to keep the jig horizontal under the bobber if its real calm.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

That's what I call a "Crappie Day"! 8 over 14.... SWEET!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Wow! Those are some beautiful crappie! Good eatin', roll 'em in cornmeal, drop in the grease!


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

NCbassattack said:


> Wow! Those are some beautiful crappie! Good eatin', roll 'em in cornmeal, drop in the grease!


Peanut oil and zatarain's...lol! Myyyyy Favorite.


D


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

HUSH! Hush your mouth. Shhhh. Pymie aint no good. go to mosquito.


----------



## panfishfan (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice slabs. So much easier to clean.


----------



## fenwick6 (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice crappie pics!


----------

